# Frothing milk using Delonghi 3200



## GavWallace (Sep 5, 2009)

Guys,

Just splashed out on a Delonghi 3200s.

The coffee it produces is fantastic. HOWEVER, I really want to be able to produce milk that will produce lovely latte's and lovely art.

Has anyone managed to use this machine to produce lovely milk? I really cannot seem to use this to produce silky smooth milk. It just seems to froth up far too much.

Can anyone help? What am I doing wrong?

Gavin


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Try using a little more milk and ensure the steam wand is plunged as far towards the bottom of your stainless steel milk jug as it will go.


----------



## GavWallace (Sep 5, 2009)

Guys,

Glen has told me the problem with this machine's steamer is that it has two holes in the wand itself. Does anyone know if delonghi do an adaptor for this to stop it frothing as much? Really annoying as the coffee is good but really can't seem to get the milk I want. I had a cheap delonghi for £50 before this and it produced far better milk thank this one!

Can anyone help?

Gav


----------



## GavWallace (Sep 5, 2009)

Guys,

Glen has told me the problem with this machine's steamer is that it has two holes in the wand itself. Does anyone know if delonghi do an adaptor for this to stop it frothing as much? Really annoying as the coffee is good but really can't seem to get the milk I want. I had a cheap delonghi for £50 before this and it produced far better milk thank this one!

Can anyone help?

Gav


----------

